# Coolest Animals of M-E?!



## WishIWasArwen (Oct 4, 2003)

*I vote for the Oliphaunts!*


----------



## WishIWasArwen (Oct 4, 2003)

The Fell Beasts come in second.


----------



## WishIWasArwen (Oct 4, 2003)

How come my image won't show?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 4, 2003)

The


----------



## WishIWasArwen (Oct 4, 2003)

Are they in the movie?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 4, 2003)

Ah no, sorry, they were not.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 4, 2003)

> Are they in the movie?



No, Melian is a Maia. She doesn't feature in the Lord of the Rings books or movies, rather she is in the Silmarillion, chiefly, and mentioned in other works of Tolkien.

I would say the coolest animals are the Eagles. Certainly they were the most helpful to the peoples of Middle-earth. And it was cool that they were really really big, not like the eagles we have today.

The Oliphaunts are cool. I like the description of them about how their ancestors (elephants or today) are but a shade of the majesty of the Oliphaunts. But they weren't real helpful to the Free Peoples. Quite the opposite actually. But they're cool!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 4, 2003)

I so totally dig the confused fox who spots Sam and Frodo napping on their way to Bree..! 
But the Kine of Araw [Araw being Oromë] have always sort of fascinated me as a concept, even if we're given little or no info on them.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 6, 2003)

> I so totally dig the confused fox who spots Sam and Frodo napping on their way to Bree..!



Me too  I love that fox.


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 6, 2003)

If Dragons count I choose them.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 7, 2003)

I'd have to say the Carrion Fowl


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 8, 2003)

I am fond of the 'two headed Lama' A rare sight in M-E I agree!


----------



## Éomond (Oct 11, 2003)

Coolest animal in M-e: Horses. Ha, pretty lame answer, but Elves and men and the Nazgul would have been seriouly "crippled" to say and things would take alot longer to do.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *I would say the coolest animals are the Eagles. Certainly they were the most helpful to the peoples of Middle-earth. And it was cool that they were really really big, not like the eagles we have today.*



I'd have to agree with you, Flammifer. I've always been fascinated by the Eagles of Middle Earth. They're so cool. I especially like them in The Hobbit.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2003)

I would say the Mearas, the Fathers of Horses, Shadowfax was one of them.


----------



## Maegnas (Nov 20, 2003)

*coolest animal*

I would have to say the warg's would be my favorit, follwed by the awasom watcher in the water, that was so cool.


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 21, 2003)

Do the animals have to be good? 

Because if not, then my favorite is the giant spiders in Mirkwood. (NOT Shelob - don't ask )

And then those bird things that the Black Riders rode on

And then the watcher in the water.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Nov 23, 2003)

Oliphants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Nov 24, 2003)

Roac, plain and simple.

I mean, if you found a talking Raven, you could finally ask him why he was like a writing desk.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 24, 2003)

"Say 'nevermore'."
"**** you."

Love that Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Saermegil (Nov 29, 2003)

The horses of the Nazgul and the Fell Beasts which they rode later on. 

PJ ruined the Fell Beasts, but the horses in the movie were pretty cool.

In general, the Nazgul are cool people


----------

